# Winter Carnival Orchid Show Awards



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2015)

We had a display this year at the Winter Carnival Orchid Show in Saint Paul, Minnesota, and got 4 AOS Awards!

This is (part of) our display:




Me in-front of our display (in case you are wondering what drorchid looks like, yes that is me )




We got our very first FCC/AOS for one of our Lycaste's: Lycaste (Shoalhaven x Hitomi) 'Akai Kuchibibiru' FCC/AOS with 90 points (This plant was bred in Japan):





An AM/AOS for a Phrag. Robert. C. Silich 'Fireball' AM/AOS with 82 points.




An AM/AOS for one of our new crosses, Paph. (Skip Bartlett x Hsinying Yosemite) AM/AOS with 82 points.





and Finally an HCC for a Paph. Stone Lovely sib-cross: Paph. Stone Lovely 'Green Goddess' HCC/AOS with 79 points:





Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. 
Whats that fuzzy stuff on your face!? oke:
Yay besseae hybrids!!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 26, 2015)

Probably moss


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2015)

Where did all those KVs come from?


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did all those KVs come from?



From our nursery. We have been growing them for years from little seedlings, that we bought as flasks from Peruflora in Peru.

Robert


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Where did all those KVs come from?


"KV"? New DC term?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrat's on the beautiful display and awards. They are all great but the Lycaste and Fireball are knockouts! Any cultural tips on the Lycaste?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2015)

A sea of red!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2015)

What a stunning display! Congratulations on the awards
and the beard. I love beards!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! I esp. like that Lycaste :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats on all the awards and I have to agree with other posters, that Lycaste is really something special. Even I can see that I don't know the first thing about Lycaste. :clap:


----------



## fibre (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrat's on that red display and the awards! Well deserved!


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 30, 2015)

Stunning display and congrats on the awards!!! :drool: :clap:


----------

